# cycling 135



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

hey guys.
just got my 135 gallon. i am starting to cycle it by using same substrate as for my 55 gallon with some new playsand too. i have a fluval that was previously used along with an emp 280 (previously used). i will get another filter shortly. anyhow, i do not want to use bio-spira. i've heard that goldfish can produce too much ammonia for cycling making it bad to use for the cycle. i was thinking of popping in 4 cichlids i have. also, i ran out of dechlorinator. how long does it take for the chlorine to leave the water? all comments would be helpful. thanks.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

could you leave the water out for 24 hours to get rid of the chlroine i believe. just use goldfish to cycle, they won't mess it up.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks that's what i was thinking.. 24 hours should be okay. i just tossed in some african cichlids.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I cycled mined with goldfish...no problems


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

since u use previously used equipment i shouldnt take too long


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

that's what i was thinking


----------

